# Does anyone remember Lillianna from years ago on FF???



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hope Lily doesnt mind but this has just made my day, I think this is just wonderful news 

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12902


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Wonderful news - very happy for her.

Mel
x x


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Lou

Of course I dont mind you posting my thread.  We want to shout it from the rooftops too  

We feel truly blessed as Charlotte and Lily are absolutely adorable.  They are soooo cute and everytime I look at them I can't believe how lucky we all are.  I believe fate brought us together and looking back eveything makes sense now as this was meant to be....

I wish everyone every success with their adoption journeys and if I can be of any help, I woudl gladly answer any questions.  I know at times it feels as if we are waiting around forever but you will get there.....

love

Lilianna x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

aw hi Lilianna (better not call you Lily as you have another one of those now!) I hope you didn't mind me posting this, its just that I know a lot of girls would have remembered you.

Why not join us all on the other thread, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37975.50
it would be lovely to hear how the girls are getting on. Karen also has 2 little girls of similar ages to yours.

It truly made my day yesterday and has spurred me on to thinking what might be in store for us. You deserve this happiness after everything you have been through. Your right, it all must make perfect sense to you now, the girls were made for you  

Lots of love

Lou xx xx


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Lou

Thank you for your kind words and yes we would love to join you on the adoption board.  I will write again after tea.

You have also been through so much heartache and my heart goes out to you I wish with all my heart that your dream comes true for you soon too.  

speak soon 

love

Lilianna x x x


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Lilianna

Wow what fabulous news!! I remember you posting about surrogacy way back when i first joined FF. I also remember you posting a picture of yourself and I remember thinking life is so unfair because you looked so gorgeous and kind

Anyway I'm so pleased to hear that you have finally got what you deserved! What lovely names as well

Lots of love
Sophiex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I remember you too 

I am so pleased you have finally got your girls 

Enjoy every minute of them 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you Jo and Sophie  

I am overwhelmed with everyone's warm wishes and support 

love

Lilianna x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Lillianna

I only joined this site earlier this year so never really had the chance to get to know you.

I'm an adoptive Mum myself & all though I seem like an old hand at it compared to some, I'm really glad I found this site!

Your words rang so true with me when you said you feel truly blessed as that is exactly how I feel about my two lovely children.

So nice to hear a happy story & I'm sure your story will give fresh hope to all those who are waiting for a placement or on their way to parenthood through adoption.

Thankyou for sharing your story with us & look forward to getting to know you.

Love from
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Lilliana 

I do remeber you from the early days too.  As Lou says my girls are similar ages to yours.  They turn 3 & 2 next month.

Welcome to the board.  Like you we feel truly blessed and I love to read about others who have found happiness and a family through adoption.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

aww. I did shed a few tears at Lilly's lovely post on Care - thanks for sharing it Lou.  I can't WAIT to see a similar post from Lou and Adam too!!

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Lilliana,

I read one of your posts the other day and wondered if it was YOU!  Wow, I am so happy for you and your dh - your family sound wonderful!  I look forward to hearing so much more about them.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

wow. inspiration!
thanks
xxx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Absolutely delighted to hear it   . It's inspirational to read such stories.
I ofter wonder what happened to folks i met here in earlier days.
wizz


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello its me again and I promise to post more 

We are all well and had a Magical Christmas and New Year.  Charlotte and Lily were dressed as angels, fairies and princesses and looked soooooo cute.  I cant believe they have been 'home' with us for 8 months now.  Each day I find something new to love about them.  Its Charlotte's 3rd Birthday very soon and she is a lovely. kind-hearted confident little girl and especially loves ballet and 'Charlie & Lola'.  Lily is no longer a little baby anymore.  In fact they are more like twins now.  Lily speaks extremely well for her age and loves to dance to the Wiggles and has lots of energy.  

Hopefully they will be christened early in the year so feeling very excited about this too.  

Look forward to chatting - which thread shall I join?

byee

Lilianna 
Charlotte & Lily x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi awww thats why  adoption all woth while and the wait... thats lovley mummy to lottie and lili


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily (Jul 7, 2005)

Aww thank you Molly - dreams do come true it just takes lots of patience, hard-work, strength, struggle, pain, faith and belief......

I am really excited as Charlotte has been asked to perform at the Dance Academy on stage with all her little friends.  How proud will we be   She will probably only be on stage for 10 mins but I am sure the whole family will want to come along.  I am so proud of her, she is the youngest in the class and started when she was 2.5 and absolutely loves ballet,ballet dress and of course her ballet shoes.  

Byee

Lilianna x x x


----------

